# Ground Lamb



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark is LOVING the ground lamb I got him.

He has had this a few times in the past two weeks and devours his meal in seconds.

I have thought about mixing ground beef or chicken with the lamb to try and "fool" him as the lamb is very exspensive!!!

Any other cuts lamb that are less exspensive; doesn't have to be MM, can be RBM as well.

Thanks!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Lamb breast is usually the least expensive.


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

I've seen meaty lamb neck bones available at the local grocery store here, I bet those would be pretty cheap. Nico loves pork necks, so I'll probably pick up a package of the lamb one of these days. Isn't it great to have pups with expensive taste?? Beef and chicken are a no-no b/c of his allergies, so when we go fully raw I'm going to have to really step up the deer hunting to be able to afford it!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark will eat the cheaper stuff, but it takes him awhile.

I put down the "new" stuff or the stuff he doesn't get all the time and he eats it in seconds.. lol.

Will have to contact some farmers around here and see where I can get lamb, goat, and other "new" meats for him in bulk..


----------

